# What's going on with these fish?



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

I fish off a pier of live bait - sucker minnows, for big pike. We were catching good fish (6-7 lbs) earlier in season - But now that it is warming up, I can spend 8 hours out there without a bite. The water off the pier is only 8 feet or so, I think that it is warming up quickly and they are moving into deeper, cooler waters - What do you guys think?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would guess that your assumptions are correct, they are deeper. Try again when it cools down or when the waves are coming in, or early am's.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner.

Hunting guy - You are dead on. Pick up summer issues of Esox Angler or the In-Fisherman Pike Handbook to find out the wheres, whens and whys of summer pike and muskie fishing.

Look for them on deep weedlines, or even out suspended (depending on forage type, weather, etc.) in open water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy Madison has been putting in over 15 hour days on the water and isn't boating any muskies in MN; so you're not alone on a rough summer for sharks.


----------



## wisfishermen (Jun 13, 2005)

Here in Wisconsin there has been lots of big muskie caught this year along with pike. I have caught some good pike fishing alot weed lines in 10-20 feet of water.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

skee-ing has been tough for me this year... Seeing lots of fish and lots of big fish just not cooperating and taking what I'm throwing.. FIshed mille lacs HARD last wekend with nothing to show for it...gonna hit it hard again this weeknd..

I heard mille lacs guide Gregg Thomas boated a 51 last night.. More to come on that one.. I hope its tru.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

When the pike get to be a tougher bite on DL in the shallows there are always two baits that can really get them fiesty. A cabelas weedless lunker spoon in chrome with a 4" mr. twister split double tail grub is the top choice. The other choice is a 4" bass pro shops shad bait with a jighead, usually in firetiger.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Just talked to a buddy that boated a 34", 35", and a 37" northerns last night. All three fished were suspended in 22-25 ft of water.

No doubt, they went deep in the lake he was fishing.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Duckslayer-

Try using one of them new J-mac jigs with a 4" power pogi I think you'll like it for big pike, especially if you like using plastics...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Madison, im not much of a pike fisherman. Pretty much all walleye. When the need to polish up on the hook set is present, the shallows for pike is where i go. Fun to catch, but i'd rather see a 25" eye with a gulp! minnow hanging out of its mouth. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

All the pike on my lake have been suspended deep off of weedlines. At least the crappies are nice and schooled up now.


----------

